# MisterP-Fury 2006



## WilliamBradley

*Welcome to the 1st edition of "Mister P-Fury"*

Please enter your picture to participate, any kind of pose will be accepted as long as nudity (mhmm I shall ask Xenon actually







)
You can enter as many pics as you wish, the the judger (I) will pick one of them for each of you and the 10 finaists bestest looking guys will be selected and then there will be some miss world style crap contest and there will be 3 finalists and in the end you'll win something I guess..(but that's not the point)

Anyway post your pictures now! Nominees will end soon (as I'll have enough)










(note: I will not judge the lenght of the fish you have fished in pictures)


----------



## Ex0dus

Im dead sexy...


----------



## WilliamBradley

yeah dead sexy but no fun

>_< I wanna see real bodies


----------



## doctorvtec

Im really nothing to look at, but what the hell....


----------



## Jewelz

I have pics in the mugshots thread....


----------



## WilliamBradley

Ron Mexico said:


> I have pics in the mugshots thread....


you shall then move them to here


----------



## ITsPennywise

Here's a few of me:


----------



## Jewelz

WilliamBradley said:


> I have pics in the mugshots thread....


you shall then move them to here :nod:
[/quote]

Here's one of me I found on the Mugshots thread from 2004 (i am the white guy )


----------



## Scrap5000

((( J2 ))) said:


> Here's a few of me:


J2...you look...normal! hahha, thought for some reason you would look like a sicko, no offense, you're my bro, just thought you'd look different...


----------



## Jewelz

Scrap5000 said:


> Here's a few of me:


J2...you look...normal! hahha, *thought for some reason you would look like a sicko*, no offense, you're my bro, just thought you'd look different...
[/quote]

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Ehhh my Zach Morris looking ass and me washboard








View attachment 90231

View attachment 90232


----------



## slckr69

wait do i get a tshirt??? cuz u girls get a tshirt if u win... so what do i get ??

ill settle for more pics of you if u want..


----------



## piranhaluva

This is me, Jon!


----------



## WilliamBradley

hey gys you look good : D

keep them coming!!


----------



## Scrap5000

Here's me, not the best pic, but the only one I have right now small enough to post, while friggin snapfish is down..


----------



## Jewelz

Oh sh*t, HARLEY's reading this thread, everyone remove your pics !


----------



## "qickshot"

dont you all come at me once ladys :laugh: im just a hairy little italian boy.


----------



## sprtslvr785

here is a pic of me and my girlfriend


----------



## Xenon

When I get home I will post a pic owning you people.


----------



## MR HARLEY

Ron Mexico said:


> Oh sh*t, HARLEY's reading this thread, everyone remove your pics !


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Xenon said:


> When I get home I will post a pic owning you people.










let me guess you'll be holding a pair or a straight?


----------



## ITsPennywise

Scrap5000 said:


> Here's a few of me:


J2...you look...normal! hahha, thought for some reason you would look like a sicko, no offense, you're my bro, just thought you'd look different...
[/quote]

No offense taken man...I figured that a lot of people would think I look like a psycho weirdo...But no...I just like horror and gore...But I'm just your regular guy.


----------



## PinKragon

WoW







guys ur so HOOOTT i wander who likes to go fishing!!!! and who wants to help me set up my piranha tank!!!


----------



## Xenon

WilliamBradley said:


> *Welcome to the 1st edition of "Mister P-Fury"*
> 
> Please enter your picture to participate, any kind of pose will be accepted as long as nudity (mhmm I shall ask Xenon actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> You can enter as many pics as you wish, the the judger (I) will pick one of them for each of you and the 10 finaists bestest looking guys will be selected and then there will be some miss world style crap contest and there will be 3 finalists and in the end you'll win something I guess..(but that's not the point)
> 
> Anyway post your pictures now! Nominees will end soon (as I'll have enough)


Win nude pix of Olympia!


----------



## nismo driver

Ron Mexico said:


> I have pics in the mugshots thread....


you shall then move them to here :nod:
[/quote]

Here's one of me I found on the Mugshots thread from 2004 (i am the white guy )









[/quote]

dude your at a wax measuam and look like yoru all oiled up ?? whats up with that was the ac broken?


----------



## slckr69

PinKragon said:


> WoW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guys ur so HOOOTT i wander who likes to go fishing!!!! and who wants to help me set up my piranha tank!!!


I'LL DO IT!!!!!! !!!!!!


----------



## Jewelz

Xenon said:


> I have pics in the mugshots thread....


you shall then move them to here :nod:
[/quote]

Here's one of me I found on the Mugshots thread from 2004 (i am the white guy )









[/quote]

dude your at a wax measuam and look like yoru all oiled up ?? whats up with that was the ac broken?
[/quote]

It was at Venetian in Vegas.. and it's outdoors on a stairway/case sort of thingie.. it was like 100 degrees that August there


----------



## sprtslvr785

Police picture @ Chicago car show. haha


----------



## RhomZilla

Xenon said:


> When I get home I will post a pic owning you people.


Mike, no photoshopping the picture of your head to my body....


----------



## nismo driver

PinKragon said:


> WoW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guys ur so HOOOTT i wander who likes to go fishing!!!! and who wants to help me set up my piranha tank!!!


fishing huh?

im on the left..


----------



## "qickshot"

ghetto ass blue fish left to right, some guy, my dad, my cousin on my cousins boat. now you know who has the bigger fish


----------



## piranhasrule

Heres my ugly ass. I was very drunk that night

View attachment 90257


----------



## jiggy

mostly phone cam pics
View attachment 90243

View attachment 90244

View attachment 90245

View attachment 90247

View attachment 90248

View attachment 90249

View attachment 90250

last coloring session tommorow
View attachment 90252

View attachment 90254

at grapplers quest last year


----------



## Judazzz

View attachment 90258

Me last New Year's - very drunk, but no arsonist (as far as I can remember...)


----------



## nismo driver

"qickshot said:


> ghetto ass blue fish left to right, some guy, my dad, my cousin on my cousins boat. now you know who has the bigger fish


yeah well i cant afford to go tuna fishing yet.. surf fishing is a much more challenging sport.. 
im not proud of my blues fish catchs, a one legged blind retard could catcha blue fish if they are around but you have to admit they put up a hell of a fight..

check out the bass in this pic, unfortunately i had to take a pic of a poloriod with my camera phone


----------



## doctorvtec

Another one on New Years Eve with the wife....


----------



## WilliamBradley

Judazzz said:


> View attachment 90258
> 
> Me last New Year's - very drunk, but no arsonist (as far as I can remember...)


no no no J that's wrong I need a WAY more clear picture of you most likely naked and covered in oil









...ok the oil is not necessary


----------



## slckr69

id be willing to put on one of my thongs and take a pic of that... but i gurantee you wouldnt like it .


----------



## Judazzz

WilliamBradley said:


> View attachment 90258
> 
> Me last New Year's - very drunk, but no arsonist (as far as I can remember...)


no no no J that's wrong I need a WAY more clear picture of you most likely naked and covered in oil :nod:

...ok the oil is not necessary
[/quote]
Hey now, I'm not _that_ cheap!
Only if I get one of you in return...


----------



## Jewelz

slckr69 said:


> id be willing to put on one of my thongs and take a pic of that... but i gurantee you wouldnt like it .


HARLEY would like it


----------



## StuartDanger

here is me relaxing
View attachment 90260

here is my outside live 8, gettin filmed.. yes filmed
View attachment 90261

me and my on/off gf. its a pic of a pic
View attachment 90262


----------



## PinKragon

ok this is to whoever live in the beautifull city of LA, who ever i think is hotter i'll pm him and i'll take him fishing, i'll pick him up in one of my limos and after we will go for a tour arond LA, BH, and hollywood so more pix pls, u can send them directly to me in PM, the ones from LA, if u r not from LA dont worry u can still participate!!!


----------



## piranhasrule

> me and my on/off gf. its a pic of a pic


hot diggity damm

so being spiderman has its rewards


----------



## WilliamBradley

piranhasrule said:


> Heres my ugly ass. I was very drunk that night
> 
> View attachment 90257


and I need more of your ugly ass as well :nod:


----------



## Jewelz

found another one


----------



## WilliamBradley

StuartDanger said:


> here is me relaxing
> View attachment 90260


I'm afraid I can't accept it this is too gay I am sorry


----------



## TimmyTeam

just stop the contest now i win....

ahahaha jk...im a younging but what the hell....my as well post my pic.


----------



## slckr69

well.. i took these and well they aight u can get a glimpse at how uh.... pretty i am yea ...

and sry alll i have is my camera phone so maybe ill get better ones later
View attachment 90263

View attachment 90264


Hey pink!!! if u fly out to michigan this summer ill take u on my boat .. actually that really goes for anyone im always looking for someone to fish with ..


----------



## P-22

saw the guppy nismo caught so i figured id share a pic of the marlin i caught in cabo, i'm the one in the center

View attachment 90268


----------



## Scrap5000

WB...wussup, you ovulating or sumthin, you're all hot & bothered today...not saying you should stop or anything, quite the opposite, keep it going


----------



## steve1337

Me in my CK suit









another









Me and a friend at Rain nightclub in Vegas

I only take my clothes off for girls who do the same...


----------



## MR HARLEY

Ron Mexico said:


> id be willing to put on one of my thongs and take a pic of that... but i gurantee you wouldnt like it .


HARLEY would like it :laugh:
[/quote]
Dont get me started Jewelz , Im been trying to be good


----------



## WilliamBradley

Scrap5000 said:


> WB...wussup, you ovulating or sumthin


well maybe


----------



## StuartDanger

WilliamBradley said:


> here is me relaxing
> View attachment 90260


I'm afraid I can't accept it this is too gay I am sorry








[/quote]

geez im looking fat... gonna go have to do another million situps


----------



## C0Rey

sorry for the lame posing.







Used it to mark progess in a forum for fitness related stuff.

btw.. theyre quite old...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

LOL, this thread is tooo funny... damn WB is freakin...


----------



## P-22

timmyshultis said:


> just stop the contest now i win....
> 
> ahahaha jk...im a younging but what the hell....my as well post my pic.


you love tube steak (notice tent in background of first pic)


----------



## Scrap5000

WB:
View attachment 90272


----------



## WilliamBradley

Scrap5000 said:


> WB:
> View attachment 90272


lol.
I'm gonna sleep now you guys keep them coming 
bu-bye : )


----------



## "qickshot"

nismo driver said:


> ghetto ass blue fish left to right, some guy, my dad, my cousin on my cousins boat. now you know who has the bigger fish


yeah well i cant afford to go tuna fishing yet.. surf fishing is a much more challenging sport.. 
im not proud of my blues fish catchs, a one legged blind retard could catcha blue fish if they are around but you have to admit they put up a hell of a fight..

check out the bass in this pic, unfortunately i had to take a pic of a poloriod with my camera phone
[/quote]
blue fish has to be one of my favorite fish to catch when they are schooling. ever catch a 12 lb blue fish on a bass rod? its awsome lol. my arms got tired after like the 30th one lol we were out chunkin for sharks and no sharks were around but plenty of blues. if you ever want to go out im sure they would take you out. usualy they splet the gas/bait between how ever many guys (not kids) are goin. get back to me on that. and another thing... im not sure if you do this but its something we just started doing like a year ao but bleed the blues as soon as you get them in. they taste way better. just like bleeding a tuna. if you dont know how to pm me.

p 22 you got me beat legnth wise but sometimes a nice fat fish is better then a ling pencil fish LOL we didnt get any this year but we had a HUGE one break the line. i wasnt out but the guys on the boat said like 400 lb


----------



## Oheye8one2

Ron Mexico said:


> Oh sh*t, HARLEY's reading this thread, everyone remove your pics !


 Good call!!









ok i will be posting The Pic later tonight after Poker
















oh gosh, do i really wanna have Harley checking me out?


----------



## MR HARLEY

Brokeback Jewelz ? (AKA Ron Mexico )


----------



## nismo driver

WilliamBradley said:


> WB...wussup, you ovulating or sumthin


well maybe








[/quote]

so that explains the cat fight with pink the other day, shes pms'ing..


----------



## PinKragon

MR HARLEY said:


> Brokeback Jewelz ? (AKA Ron Mexico )


hahahahaahahaha LMAO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hemi

kk 
the big guy is me 
the little guy is my son "Mac"
my T/A is in one of the shots also 
and the husky is our dog hemi


----------



## Jewelz

MR HARLEY said:


> Brokeback Jewelz ? (AKA Ron Mexico )


Oh man.. I am starring in your movie now ??


----------



## MR HARLEY

Ron Mexico said:


> Brokeback Jewelz ? (AKA Ron Mexico )


Oh man.. I am starring in your movie now ??








[/quote]
Not mine yours , you have been found


----------



## WilliamBradley

nismo driver said:


> WB...wussup, you ovulating or sumthin


well maybe








[/quote]

so that explains the cat fight with pink the other day, shes pms'ing..
[/quote]

not really since pms has nothing to do with ovulation


----------



## 94NDTA

Does this count? It's the only one I have.

Don't discriminate against the facial hair either


----------



## StuartDanger

Ron Mexico said:


> Brokeback Jewelz ? (AKA Ron Mexico )


Oh man.. I am starring in your movie now ??








[/quote]

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## boozehound420

hers the only 2 pictures I got of myself on my computer, both from graduation

found one more. Shotgunn battle on canada day 2005


----------



## PinKragon

94NDTA said:


> Does this count? It's the only one I have.
> 
> Don't discriminate against the facial hair either


WOW nice Pix!!!!


----------



## rocker




----------



## 94NDTA

PinKragon said:


> Does this count? It's the only one I have.
> 
> Don't discriminate against the facial hair either


WOW nice Pix!!!!
[/quote]
Thank you.

I like you more now.


----------



## rocker

whoa u look like that guy from Supernatural


----------



## 94NDTA

rocker said:


> whoa u look like that guy from Supernatural


Who?

The guy on the right?


----------



## Sheppard

Here's one of me when I went to Italy
*******

Me hammered
********

**********
There you go ladies


----------



## rocker

94NDTA said:


> whoa u look like that guy from Supernatural


Who?

The guy on the right?









[/quote]









shepperd...i thought u were asian


----------



## Sheppard

Rocker..are you serious?

What gave you the idea that I was asian?


----------



## 94NDTA

rocker said:


> whoa u look like that guy from Supernatural


Who?

The guy on the right?









[/quote]









shepperd...i thought u were asian
[/quote]
Sweet.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

PinKragon said:


> ok this is to whoever live in the beautifull city of LA, who ever i think is hotter i'll pm him and i'll take him fishing, i'll pick him up in one of my limos and after we will go for a tour arond LA, BH, and hollywood so more pix pls, u can send them directly to me in PM, the ones from LA, if u r not from LA dont worry u can still participate!!!


fukn a did i pick a great time to move out of the south bay









and as a south park charactor

and wooly as hell


----------



## rocker

Sheppard said:


> Rocker..are you serious?
> 
> What gave you the idea that I was asian?


well i thought u were flip..philipino.

I thought i remembered u posting in a thread for flips.


----------



## Innes




----------



## MR.FREEZ

Innes said:


>


i give up, im no match


----------



## wasabi-glow

Ron Mexico said:


> found another one


That old GIRLY MAN in the back is checking you out dude!!! Must've been because of your massive GUNS... LOL!!!!


----------



## Devon Amazon

I am one shave needing motherfu**er


----------



## Feeder_Phish

wasabi-glow said:


> found another one


That old GIRLY MAN in the back is checking you out dude!!! Must've been because of your massive GUNS... LOL!!!!
[/quote]

wow........LOOOOOL


----------



## wasabi-glow

<>>>>insert : I'm too sexy!!! song


----------



## Guest

Here I am after a vigorous session of power lifting. At night, I work as a bouncer
in a salad bar.


----------



## Devon Amazon

Bullsnake said:


> At night, I work as a bouncer
> in a salad bar.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Eh, Im not going to win the Mr. P-fury, but I will win the Mr. Baldy of P-Fury!
"Look, I found my long lost asian brother"


----------



## Genin

sorry guys, i win:


----------



## Xenon

Probably my most unflattering picture as of late. Gotta give the others some chance.

A picture of me, drunk, and in absolute heaven... FedEx field.


----------



## Genin

a couple more to drool over:


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo

Cheese, I cant believe Im doin this, I feel a surge of photoshops in the near future..


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish

The first time I posted a pic. This was from my trip to Aruba.


----------



## prdemon

not recent but here ya go.


----------



## ~SUNshine~

Some nice pictures guys....


----------



## bmpower007

Here is me, haven't changed much


----------



## nismo driver

MR.FREEZ said:


> The first time I posted a pic. This was from my trip to Aruba.


dude you look thirsty you should get some water.. oh wait..


----------



## KIKI

its me lol


----------



## Oscar5001

Here I am. Bar pic is more recent (me on the left).


----------



## Joga Bonito

its me








View attachment 90378


----------



## WilliamBradley

Oscar5001 said:


> sorry for the lame posing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used it to mark progess in a forum for fitness related stuff.
> 
> btw.. theyre quite old...


need a faceshot!









and Judaz and Xenon I am really disappointed, you should give the good example and post more :nod:


----------



## Burf

In the brown, on the right


----------



## killarbee

I'm not gonna win but it sure was good
















View attachment 90396


----------



## Judazzz

WilliamBradley said:


> and Judaz and Xenon I am really disappointed, you should give the good example and post more :nod:


I'm at work right at the moment, so for now you'll have to content yourself with a golden oldie:


----------



## PinKragon

WoW







everybody here is HOOOOT!!!!!!!


----------



## StuartDanger

yea piranha-fury has got some lookers!


----------



## C0Rey

aight im on the right..









got too whasted on JD that night...


----------



## ReDraGon->

Scine everyone here is posting pics .. here is mine

Looking down at the blood dripping down to my deckboots

and heres a pic of me driving...


----------



## Lyle

For what they're worth, here's me...I'd rather be behind the camera...

On the left










In Hawaii










With my beautiful gf










Uhm yeah..I do like my calves...










So that's all...practically all my myspace pics lol


----------



## PinKragon

ReDraGon-> said:


> Scine everyone here is posting pics .. here is mine
> 
> Looking down at the blood dripping down to my deckboots
> 
> and heres a pic of me driving...


WoW Yellow Tail??? u go to the Catalina Islands too??? which boat?? i go there sometimes in summer time!!!

What bait did u use fin bait or candy squid???
if u want we can go sometime???

I'll pick u up in the limo???, it will be fun to hung out with Reddragon, lol


----------



## ReDraGon->

PinKragon said:


> Scine everyone here is posting pics .. here is mine
> 
> Looking down at the blood dripping down to my deckboots
> 
> and heres a pic of me driving...


WoW Yellow Tail??? u go to the Catalina Islands too??? which boat?? i go there sometimes in summer time!!!

What bait did u use fin bait or candy squid???
if u want we can go sometime???

I'll pick u up in the limo???, it will be fun to hung out with Reddragon, lol
[/quote]

actually i was using Live Squid.... u go SW fishing too?

yea i am down to go with u during the warmer months but we dont need to do in your limos since we would just stink it up after we get off the boat and the hooks would probably messup your seats...

and i go on the Spitfire off of Redondo Sportfishing.

Dont u got a Bf or something tho? if so Bring him along ill show u 2 how to Slay the Yellows


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Thats an awesome picture...


----------



## xmunglu

lager lager lager


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Lyle said:


> For what they're worth, here's me...I'd rather be behind the camera...
> 
> On the left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Hawaii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my beautiful gf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm yeah..I do like my calves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's all...practically all my myspace pics lol


LOL, that seaweed pic if the best...


----------



## WilliamBradley

I'll have to extend the voting line to more then ten
there's plenty of unexpected material


----------



## Jewelz

I am saving the good pics for the next round


----------



## WilliamBradley

Judazzz said:


> and Judaz and Xenon I am really disappointed, you should give the good example and post more :nod:


I'm at work right at the moment, so for now you'll have to content yourself with a golden oldie:








[/quote]

mhmm now this isn't exacly a photo contest picture


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Oh dayymn... there goes Ron Mexico with the win...


----------



## Devon Amazon

Ron Mexico said:


> I am saving the good pics for the next round











Oh yeah, should i progress in the playoffs, prepare for "sexy time"


----------



## EZmoney

I'll join in the Best Fisherman Contest. This is what fishing is like out of SD from H&M Landing. 
View attachment 90437

View attachment 90438


Sorry, redragon and pinkragon, I'm sure those phishy pics will get ya both hot and bothered for me







, but I'm already spoken for... however you are both welcome to come fishing with me next time. Me and my girl:
View attachment 90439


----------



## Guest

here i am.


----------



## joey'd

View attachment 90442
ok who thinks its time for a hair cut and a shave!!! man do i look like garbage today, but what do i look like on other days?


----------



## StuartDanger

PinKragon said:


> Scine everyone here is posting pics .. here is mine
> 
> Looking down at the blood dripping down to my deckboots
> 
> and heres a pic of me driving...


WoW Yellow Tail??? u go to the Catalina Islands too??? which boat?? i go there sometimes in summer time!!!

What bait did u use fin bait or candy squid???
if u want we can go sometime???

I'll pick u up in the limo???, it will be fun to hung out with Reddragon, lol
[/quote]

pink when i come to l.a we could go fishing, that would be awesome, havent been since i was a kid, what the fishing like in l.a?


----------



## PinKragon

StuartDanger said:


> Scine everyone here is posting pics .. here is mine
> 
> Looking down at the blood dripping down to my deckboots
> 
> and heres a pic of me driving...


WoW Yellow Tail??? u go to the Catalina Islands too??? which boat?? i go there sometimes in summer time!!!

What bait did u use fin bait or candy squid???
if u want we can go sometime???

I'll pick u up in the limo???, it will be fun to hung out with Reddragon, lol
[/quote]

pink when i come to l.a we could go fishing, that would be awesome, havent been since i was a kid, what the fishing like in l.a?
[/quote]
Yeah that will be great just pm me. what was the day againg ur comming???
let me know and for sure!!!!


----------



## EZmoney

StuartDanger said:


> Scine everyone here is posting pics .. here is mine
> 
> Looking down at the blood dripping down to my deckboots
> 
> and heres a pic of me driving...


WoW Yellow Tail??? u go to the Catalina Islands too??? which boat?? i go there sometimes in summer time!!!

What bait did u use fin bait or candy squid???
if u want we can go sometime???

I'll pick u up in the limo???, it will be fun to hung out with Reddragon, lol
[/quote]

pink when i come to l.a we could go fishing, that would be awesome, havent been since i was a kid, what the fishing like in l.a?
[/quote]







sounds like someone's spidey-senses are tingling for pinkragon


----------



## nismo driver

gamgenius said:


> Scine everyone here is posting pics .. here is mine
> 
> Looking down at the blood dripping down to my deckboots
> 
> and heres a pic of me driving...


WoW Yellow Tail??? u go to the Catalina Islands too??? which boat?? i go there sometimes in summer time!!!

What bait did u use fin bait or candy squid???
if u want we can go sometime???

I'll pick u up in the limo???, it will be fun to hung out with Reddragon, lol
[/quote]

pink when i come to l.a we could go fishing, that would be awesome, havent been since i was a kid, what the fishing like in l.a?
[/quote]







sounds like someone's spidey-senses are tingling for pinkragon :rasp:
[/quote]

LOL he wants to throw his web LOL LMFAOROTF


----------



## StuartDanger

yea... so... yea... so.... you guys are jerks









ha ha ha


----------



## WilliamBradley

ok may I ask for a clearer picture to:

Scrap5000
piranhasrule
Judazz
slckr69
P-22
Xenon
Oscar5001
ReDragon->

Thank-you


----------



## Jewelz

WilliamBradley said:


> ok may I ask for a clearer picture to:
> 
> Scrap5000
> "qickshot"
> piranhasrule
> Judazz
> slckr69
> P-22
> Xenon
> Oscar5001
> ReDragon->
> 
> Thank-you


You don't think "qickshot"'s pics were clear enough ????









I think, if anything, they're too clear


----------



## Tinkerbelle

WB this doesn't seem quite fair. In most competitions like this there is a panel of judges. There should be at least 3.... Take your pick but at least 2 other ladies should definately have a say in this competition for it to be fair.

(Cuz you'll just pick the one that looks most like Taylor!)


----------



## Judazzz

ProdigalMarine said:


> Eh, Im not going to win the Mr. P-fury, but I will win the Mr. Baldy of P-Fury!
> "*Look, I found my long lost asian brother*"


It wasn't me...









Olympia, you're one tough lady to please...








But I'll - once more - dig around in my archive and see if I can find a decent piccy...


----------



## PinKragon

Tinkerbelle said:


> WB this doesn't seem quite fair. In most competitions like this there is a panel of judges. There should be at least 3.... Take your pick but at least 2 other ladies should definately have a say in this competition for it to be fair.
> 
> (Cuz you'll just pick the one that looks most like Taylor!)


----------



## WilliamBradley

Tinkerbelle said:


> WB this doesn't seem quite fair. In most competitions like this there is a panel of judges. There should be at least 3.... Take your pick but at least 2 other ladies should definately have a say in this competition for it to be fair.
> 
> (Cuz you'll just pick the one that looks most like Taylor!)


I was to pick 10 or more and the 10 were to be judged by the members with a poll









I am fair








and the panel of judge I wanted to make it but actually I don't know how to


----------



## nismo driver

ok so let the guys vote for the top threeladies of p-fury in teh thread that xenon started then those three can pick the top men of p-fury.. sounds fair enough


----------



## PinKragon

nismo driver said:


> ok so let the guys vote for the top threeladies of p-fury in teh thread that xenon started then those three can pick the top men of p-fury.. sounds fair enough











NOTE: in order to see PinKragon pix please direct to Introduce Yourself thread Thanks!!!


----------



## StuartDanger

PinKragon said:


> Scine everyone here is posting pics .. here is mine
> 
> Looking down at the blood dripping down to my deckboots
> 
> and heres a pic of me driving...


WoW Yellow Tail??? u go to the Catalina Islands too??? which boat?? i go there sometimes in summer time!!!

What bait did u use fin bait or candy squid???
if u want we can go sometime???

I'll pick u up in the limo???, it will be fun to hung out with Reddragon, lol
[/quote]

pink when i come to l.a we could go fishing, that would be awesome, havent been since i was a kid, what the fishing like in l.a?
[/quote]
Yeah that will be great just pm me. what was the day againg ur comming???
let me know and for sure!!!!
[/quote]

27th of feb, we get in at 9:15 am, is that ok?


----------



## WilliamBradley

PinKragon said:


> ok so let the guys vote for the top threeladies of p-fury in teh thread that xenon started then those three can pick the top men of p-fury.. sounds fair enough











NOTE: in order to see PinKragon pix please direct to Introduce Yourself thread Thanks!!!
[/quote]


----------



## nismo driver

PinKragon said:


> ok so let the guys vote for the top threeladies of p-fury in teh thread that xenon started then those three can pick the top men of p-fury.. sounds fair enough











NOTE: in order to see PinKragon pix please direct to Introduce Yourself thread Thanks!!!
[/quote]

lets be honest this would never happen, for one there is favortism towards the ladies that have been members longer, and the few times there has been a "which girl is hotter thread" it comes out pretty even since none of us want to make any of you ladies feel bad.. it would create an ucomfortable situation for the losers.. besides with amount of guys on the site and the variety of flavors we like our ladies in its hard to have a clear winner then there would only be a few ladies to vote for acouple dozen guys..


----------



## Tinkerbelle

WilliamBradley said:


> WB this doesn't seem quite fair. In most competitions like this there is a panel of judges. There should be at least 3.... Take your pick but at least 2 other ladies should definately have a say in this competition for it to be fair.
> 
> (Cuz you'll just pick the one that looks most like Taylor!)


I was to pick 10 or more and the 10 were to be judged by the members with a poll :nod:

I am fair :nod: 
and the panel of judge I wanted to make it but actually I don't know how to








[/quote]

well the guys are going ot goof around on the poll, i mean... lets face it, they're guys.

just PM the ladies of pfury and ask us if we'd like to be judges. then well all cast OUR votes through pm picking our top 5 off of a master list, and then we'll do another pm voting and pick between those top 5 and figure out whos the top ranked guy.


----------



## b_ack51

ProdigalMarine said:


> Eh, Im not going to win the Mr. P-fury, but I will win the Mr. Baldy of P-Fury!
> "Look, I found my long lost asian brother"


You have some competition for Mr Blady of P-Fury right here. (I hate cameras)

This picture is months old... Probably around 8 months old.










One contest I would win, the Dr Evil Look Alike Contest.


----------



## WilliamBradley

Tinkerbelle said:


> WB this doesn't seem quite fair. In most competitions like this there is a panel of judges. There should be at least 3.... Take your pick but at least 2 other ladies should definately have a say in this competition for it to be fair.
> 
> (Cuz you'll just pick the one that looks most like Taylor!)


I was to pick 10 or more and the 10 were to be judged by the members with a poll :nod:

I am fair :nod: 
and the panel of judge I wanted to make it but actually I don't know how to








[/quote]

well the guys are going ot goof around on the poll, i mean... lets face it, they're guys.

just PM the ladies of pfury and ask us if we'd like to be judges. then well all cast OUR votes through pm picking our top 5 off of a master list, and then we'll do another pm voting and pick between those top 5 and figure out whos the top ranked guy.
[/quote]

where's the fun if the boys don't vote?


----------



## Tinkerbelle

WilliamBradley said:


> WB this doesn't seem quite fair. In most competitions like this there is a panel of judges. There should be at least 3.... Take your pick but at least 2 other ladies should definately have a say in this competition for it to be fair.
> 
> (Cuz you'll just pick the one that looks most like Taylor!)


I was to pick 10 or more and the 10 were to be judged by the members with a poll :nod:

I am fair :nod: 
and the panel of judge I wanted to make it but actually I don't know how to








[/quote]

well the guys are going ot goof around on the poll, i mean... lets face it, they're guys.

just PM the ladies of pfury and ask us if we'd like to be judges. then well all cast OUR votes through pm picking our top 5 off of a master list, and then we'll do another pm voting and pick between those top 5 and figure out whos the top ranked guy.
[/quote]

where's the fun if the boys don't vote?








[/quote]

well, the boys aren't going to take the competition seriously. or they'll vote for the uglyiest or something. if we're going for the best lookin guy I think it should definately be from a female perspective. and I do have a 'short list' already of which guys on here i think definately deserve the tiara for "Mister P-Fury 2006"


----------



## nismo driver

WilliamBradley said:


> WB this doesn't seem quite fair. In most competitions like this there is a panel of judges. There should be at least 3.... Take your pick but at least 2 other ladies should definately have a say in this competition for it to be fair.
> 
> (Cuz you'll just pick the one that looks most like Taylor!)


I was to pick 10 or more and the 10 were to be judged by the members with a poll :nod:

I am fair :nod: 
and the panel of judge I wanted to make it but actually I don't know how to








[/quote]

well the guys are going ot goof around on the poll, i mean... lets face it, they're guys.

just PM the ladies of pfury and ask us if we'd like to be judges. then well all cast OUR votes through pm picking our top 5 off of a master list, and then we'll do another pm voting and pick between those top 5 and figure out whos the top ranked guy.
[/quote]

where's the fun if the boys don't vote?








[/quote]

yeah seriously thats not enough fun or enough gay!!


----------



## WilliamBradley

Tinkerbelle said:


> WB this doesn't seem quite fair. In most competitions like this there is a panel of judges. There should be at least 3.... Take your pick but at least 2 other ladies should definately have a say in this competition for it to be fair.
> 
> (Cuz you'll just pick the one that looks most like Taylor!)


I was to pick 10 or more and the 10 were to be judged by the members with a poll :nod:

I am fair :nod: 
and the panel of judge I wanted to make it but actually I don't know how to








[/quote]

well the guys are going ot goof around on the poll, i mean... lets face it, they're guys.

just PM the ladies of pfury and ask us if we'd like to be judges. then well all cast OUR votes through pm picking our top 5 off of a master list, and then we'll do another pm voting and pick between those top 5 and figure out whos the top ranked guy.
[/quote]

where's the fun if the boys don't vote?








[/quote]

well, the boys aren't going to take the competition seriously. or they'll vote for the uglyiest or something. if we're going for the best lookin guy I think it should definately be from a female perspective. and I do have a 'short list' already of which guys on here i think definately deserve the tiara for "Mister P-Fury 2006"
[/quote]

or we can do both









let's handle this via pm


----------



## Ex0dus

nismo driver said:


> WB this doesn't seem quite fair. In most competitions like this there is a panel of judges. There should be at least 3.... Take your pick but at least 2 other ladies should definately have a say in this competition for it to be fair.
> 
> (Cuz you'll just pick the one that looks most like Taylor!)


I was to pick 10 or more and the 10 were to be judged by the members with a poll :nod:

I am fair :nod: 
and the panel of judge I wanted to make it but actually I don't know how to








[/quote]

well the guys are going ot goof around on the poll, i mean... lets face it, they're guys.

just PM the ladies of pfury and ask us if we'd like to be judges. then well all cast OUR votes through pm picking our top 5 off of a master list, and then we'll do another pm voting and pick between those top 5 and figure out whos the top ranked guy.
[/quote]

where's the fun if the boys don't vote?








[/quote]

yeah seriously thats not enough fun or enough gay!!
[/quote]

Nismo for Mr Pfury 2006!!!!


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo

Haha, wow, female democracy turns me on......hahahhahaha


----------



## PinKragon

Tinkerbelle said:


> WB this doesn't seem quite fair. In most competitions like this there is a panel of judges. There should be at least 3.... Take your pick but at least 2 other ladies should definately have a say in this competition for it to be fair.
> 
> (Cuz you'll just pick the one that looks most like Taylor!)


I was to pick 10 or more and the 10 were to be judged by the members with a poll :nod:

I am fair :nod: 
and the panel of judge I wanted to make it but actually I don't know how to








[/quote]

well the guys are going ot goof around on the poll, i mean... lets face it, they're guys.

just PM the ladies of pfury and ask us if we'd like to be judges. then well all cast OUR votes through pm picking our top 5 off of a master list, and then we'll do another pm voting and pick between those top 5 and figure out whos the top ranked guy.
[/quote]

where's the fun if the boys don't vote?








[/quote]

well, the boys aren't going to take the competition seriously. or they'll vote for the uglyiest or something. if we're going for the best lookin guy I think it should definately be from a female perspective. and I do have a 'short list' already of which guys on here i think definately deserve the tiara for "Mister P-Fury 2006"
[/quote]


----------



## rocker

Ron Mexico said:


> ok may I ask for a clearer picture to:
> 
> Scrap5000
> "qickshot"
> piranhasrule
> Judazz
> slckr69
> P-22
> Xenon
> Oscar5001
> ReDragon->
> 
> Thank-you


You don't think "qickshot"'s pics were clear enough ????









I think, if anything, they're too clear :laugh:
[/quote]


----------



## Feeder_Phish

heres me

*sorry ladies*


----------



## WilliamBradley

rocker said:


> ok may I ask for a clearer picture to:
> 
> Scrap5000
> "qickshot"
> piranhasrule
> Judazz
> slckr69
> P-22
> Xenon
> Oscar5001
> ReDragon->
> 
> Thank-you


You don't think "qickshot"'s pics were clear enough ????









I think, if anything, they're too clear :laugh:
[/quote]






















[/quote]

mhmhm what am I missing? wasn't there only one pic of him holding a fish or something ?


----------



## rocker

WilliamBradley said:


> ok may I ask for a clearer picture to:
> 
> Scrap5000
> "qickshot"
> piranhasrule
> Judazz
> slckr69
> P-22
> Xenon
> Oscar5001
> ReDragon->
> 
> Thank-you


You don't think "qickshot"'s pics were clear enough ????









I think, if anything, they're too clear :laugh:
[/quote]






















[/quote]

mhmhm what am I missing? wasn't there only one pic of him holding a fish or something ?
[/quote]
there were a couple of pics of him half naked.


----------



## Feeder_Phish

rocker said:


> ok may I ask for a clearer picture to:
> 
> Scrap5000
> "qickshot"
> piranhasrule
> Judazz
> slckr69
> P-22
> Xenon
> Oscar5001
> ReDragon->
> 
> Thank-you


You don't think "qickshot"'s pics were clear enough ????









I think, if anything, they're too clear :laugh:
[/quote]






















[/quote]

mhmhm what am I missing? wasn't there only one pic of him holding a fish or something ?
[/quote]
there were a couple of pics of him half naked.
[/quote]










jk


----------



## WilliamBradley

Feeder_Phish said:


> ok may I ask for a clearer picture to:
> 
> Scrap5000
> "qickshot"
> piranhasrule
> Judazz
> slckr69
> P-22
> Xenon
> Oscar5001
> ReDragon->
> 
> Thank-you


You don't think "qickshot"'s pics were clear enough ????









I think, if anything, they're too clear :laugh:
[/quote]






















[/quote]

mhmhm what am I missing? wasn't there only one pic of him holding a fish or something ?
[/quote]
there were a couple of pics of him half naked.
[/quote]










jk
[/quote]

LOL right I had not seen those


----------



## Jewelz

"qickshot said:


> ok may I ask for a clearer picture to:
> 
> Scrap5000
> "qickshot"
> piranhasrule
> Judazz
> slckr69
> P-22
> Xenon
> Oscar5001
> ReDragon->
> 
> Thank-you


You don't think "qickshot"'s pics were clear enough ????









I think, if anything, they're too clear :laugh:
[/quote]






















[/quote]

mhmhm what am I missing? wasn't there only one pic of him holding a fish or something ?
[/quote]

I doubt we need "clearer" pics of that dude


----------



## hyphen

at spundae
View attachment 90479


profile
View attachment 90480


my gangsta gansta b-boy stance
View attachment 90481


don't hate me cos i'm skinny.


----------



## Scrap5000

This is me in Belize this past summer:
View attachment 90476


And for all you fishermen/women, those pics were tight, but try spearfishing - from my first time out freedive spearfishing on the reef:
View attachment 90477


Shark fishing off Montauk, L.I.
View attachment 90484


8 foot blue shark
View attachment 90485


----------



## Gumby

Tink has already seen me, but here ya go:

Just me:









I am not a giant(just a little bit tall):









Rockin the pink:









Dressed up:


----------



## Ex0dus

I can kinda understand the pink shirt.. but wtf is with the pink bandaid on your thumb AND the pink hat??


----------



## Gumby

Ex0dus said:


> I can kinda understand the pink shirt.. but wtf is with the pink bandaid on your thumb?


On spring break. I cut the living f*ck out of my finger while shotgunning beers. My buddy didn't want me getting blood all over his condo. Only the girls brought bandaids, and of course they only had BRIGHT pink =\

Oh yeah, the hat belonged to the girl in that picture. You can probably find her one one of the GGW videos (she had to win that hat somehow







)


----------



## Ex0dus

Gumby said:


> I can kinda understand the pink shirt.. but wtf is with the pink bandaid on your thumb?


On spring break. I cut the living f*ck out of my finger while shotgunning beers. My buddy didn't want me getting blood all over his condo. Only the girls brought bandaids, and of course they only had BRIGHT pink =\
[/quote]

I see. I would feel like a fruit wearing a pink bandaide. 
K, next question... How tall are you or how freekin short is that chick?


----------



## Gumby

I was nice and drunk so I didn't mind that bandaid.

I'm 6'6" and shes 4'9". Height can complicate things sometimes :x


----------



## slckr69

shouldnt we be judged on more than just our looks i mean cmon i have a personality too!!!


----------



## jiggy

Scrap5000 said:


> This is me in Belize this past summer:
> View attachment 90476
> 
> 
> And for all you fishermen/women, those pics were tight, but try spearfishing - from my first time out freedive spearfishing on the reef:
> View attachment 90477
> 
> 
> Shark fishing off Montauk, L.I.
> View attachment 90484
> 
> 
> 8 foot blue shark
> View attachment 90485


what kinda speargun did u use? i go spearfishing when i can, but airports give u a hard time about the spearguns, so i can only go spearfishing where they have places to rent the gun.. in the philippines i went spear fishing for barracuda.. talk about scary as sh*t, if u dont hit it right and it doesnt die right away and comes after u (barracuda r one of the only animals on earth other than humans that r known to kill reasons other than for food and protecting itself/mate/young)..


----------



## Ex0dus

This thread has more replies that the other thread involving the females...








Something is wrong here.


----------



## Gordeez

The Man, The Myth the Drunk...Brujo


----------



## Ex0dus

Brujo said:


> The Man, The Myth the Drunk...Brujo


You cant be a alcholoic if you admit you are one... can you?

Anyways... enjoy the reading







linky...


----------



## Gordeez

Ex0dus said:


> The Man, The Myth the Drunk...Brujo


You cant be a alcholoic if you admit you are one... can you?

Anyways... enjoy the reading







linky... 
[/quote]
Never said I was an Alcoholic. I said DRUNK.









As for the AA thing, I dont think so Scooter.


----------



## Ex0dus

Brujo said:


> The Man, The Myth the Drunk...Brujo


You cant be a alcholoic if you admit you are one... can you?

Anyways... enjoy the reading







linky... 
[/quote]
Never said I was an Alcoholic. I said DRUNK.:nod:

As for the AA thing, I dont think so Scooter.
[/quote]








rock on with your bad self.


----------



## Jewelz

Ex0dus said:


> The Man, The Myth the Drunk...Brujo


You cant be a alcholoic if you admit you are one... can you?

Anyways... enjoy the reading







linky... 
[/quote]
Never said I was an Alcoholic. I said DRUNK.:nod:

As for the AA thing, I dont think so Scooter.
[/quote]

Whats the diffrence?
denial vs admitting you have a problem?
[/quote]

Is there a difference between hijacking threads vs. being annoying in general ?


----------



## Ex0dus

Ron Mexico said:


> The Man, The Myth the Drunk...Brujo


You cant be a alcholoic if you admit you are one... can you?

Anyways... enjoy the reading







linky... 
[/quote]
Never said I was an Alcoholic. I said DRUNK.:nod:

As for the AA thing, I dont think so Scooter.
[/quote]

Whats the diffrence?
denial vs admitting you have a problem?
[/quote]

Is there a difference between hijacking threads vs. being annoying in general ?
[/quote]

maybe you didnt see my edited post because after posting i :
1. didnt think it was my place to say sh*t
2. this wasnt the proper location
3. didnt wanna derail this 'interesting' thread.

Thanks


----------



## "qickshot"

what you girls didnt like my pic?? f*ck the guys i dont care if the liked them cause the just wished they were a sexy





















i coulda swore they asked for skin







haha


----------



## sprtslvr785

Im on the left in the one pic. Dad is on the right


----------



## Oheye8one2

i was supposed to post a pic last night, i promised i would be never got home till this morning, i'll get right on it here in a bit.









i do apologize,, hehe


----------



## Guest

Ive never seen so much whoring in one thread....


----------



## ProdigalMarine

DannyBoy17 said:


> Ive never seen so much whoring in one thread....


Hey baby....how much do you go for? 
Do you take $1s and $5s?
What can you do for 10 $5s?


----------



## Ex0dus

ProdigalMarine said:


> Ive never seen so much whoring in one thread....


Hey baby....how much do you go for? 
Do you take $1s and $5s?
What can you do for 10 $5s?
[/quote]

Give him a buck and see what he can do... and the best part
You will get change back


----------



## Guest

Ex0dus said:


> Ive never seen so much whoring in one thread....


Hey baby....how much do you go for? 
Do you take $1s and $5s?
What can you do for 10 $5s?
[/quote]

Give him a buck and see what he can do... and the best part
You will get change back








[/quote]

Only if you wear your pink sh*t Prod
















Sorry, a wave of Harley just washed over me


----------



## hyphen

DannyBoy17 said:


> Ive never seen so much whoring in one thread....


Hey baby....how much do you go for? 
Do you take $1s and $5s?
What can you do for 10 $5s?
[/quote]

Give him a buck and see what he can do... and the best part
You will get change back :laugh:
[/quote]

Only if you wear your pink sh*t Prod
















Sorry, a wave of Harley just washed over me








[/quote]

hold me?


----------



## 33truballa33

couldnt let only one black guy post on here

1st fishing at puget sound.. thas when i had my baby fro... im on da left
2nd me learning how to defend america all the more
3rd me and sum of da boiz.. im on da left


----------



## Serygo

33truballa33 said:


> 1st fishing at puget sound.. thas when i had my baby fro... im on da left


Dude... Learn your left and right...
Your on the right...


----------



## 33truballa33

Serygo said:


> 1st fishing at puget sound.. thas when i had my baby fro... im on da left


Dude... Learn your left and right...
Your on the right...
[/quote]

haha i was thinking ahead of myself.. was thinking of the 3rd pic


----------



## 33truballa33

heres a better pic.. me on the left


----------



## Piranha King

33truballa33 said:


> heres a better pic.. me on the left


i'd photoshop the pick but it looks like somone already did. is that a condom on your head?
wes


----------



## 33truballa33

PIRANHA KING said:


> heres a better pic.. me on the left


i'd photoshop the pick but it looks like somone already did. is that a condom on your head?
wes
[/quote]

guess u dont watch chapelle show huh haha


----------



## Feeder_Phish

33truballa33 said:


> heres a better pic.. me on the left


i'd photoshop the pick but it looks like somone already did. is that a condom on your head?
wes
[/quote]

guess u dont watch chapelle show huh haha
[/quote]

TYRONE BIGGUMS LOOOOL


----------



## Piranha King

33truballa33 said:


> heres a better pic.. me on the left


i'd photoshop the pick but it looks like somone already did. is that a condom on your head?
wes
[/quote]

guess u dont watch chapelle show huh haha
[/quote]
yes i did. i knew what it was, is that not little jon. lol i just cant believe you did that to yourself, better yet cant believe you posted it.
wes


----------



## 33truballa33

it was halloween and da ladies luved it haha


----------



## MR.FREEZ

:laugh: ive done that NBC training

it was in fort hood texas during august









man what a few hours of hell


----------



## nismo driver

Feeder_Phish said:


> heres a better pic.. me on the left


i'd photoshop the pick but it looks like somone already did. is that a condom on your head?
wes
[/quote]

guess u dont watch chapelle show huh haha
[/quote]

TYRONE BIGGUMS LOOOOL
[/quote]

dude i saw a crackhead in manhatten near my friends apt last weekend that looked 110% like tyrone biggums. he wasnt taking a dump but was staggering around half in the street half on the side walk and i swear he looked just like tyrone


----------



## ProdigalMarine

DannyBoy17 said:


> Ive never seen so much whoring in one thread....


Hey baby....how much do you go for? 
Do you take $1s and $5s?
What can you do for 10 $5s?
[/quote]

Give him a buck and see what he can do... and the best part
You will get change back :laugh:
[/quote]

Only if you wear your pink sh*t Prod
















Sorry, a wave of Harley just washed over me








[/quote]

Will do....so 18th and lexington good for you? I'll only take a minute of your time...if not 30 secs!


----------



## WilliamBradley

*nominees will end tomorrow !








those who haven't yet... take a chance 
lol*


----------



## ProdigalMarine

WilliamBradley said:


> *nominees will end tomorrow !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those who haven't yet... take a chance
> lol*


....so are the votes in my favor? I got another picture but my phone died and I havent had a chance to send it to my email.....could you hold off till the next day?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

in no particular order:

me and my cousin fishing (large mouth bass)

me and my g/f

me and my g/f's lil sister

me getting my tattoo ( i was told to make it look painful for the pic)

me standing at my family reunion under some gay flowers


----------



## Soldat

This is about the best I can do for now. I just felt like posting a pic cause its the cool thing to do.

It was a 70's dinner btw.


----------



## watermonst3rs

i dont wanna b gay so


----------



## Killduv

Me


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX

heres a pic of me i know im hot lmfao


----------



## traumatic




----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

Wow, many doods posted pix... better turn out than the girls, I would say


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Wow, many doods posted pix... better turn out than the girls, I would say


unfortunatly


----------



## WilliamBradley

hey xenon lock this! we need to start voting ! : X


----------



## Jewelz

WilliamBradley said:


> hey xenon lock this! we need to start voting ! : X


Locked per your request


----------

